# CTC Tools issues



## caspaincmonster (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone have a contact at CTC tools? I placed an order with them back in December. They have never replied to any emails or changed the status of the order from pending on the website etc. (or shipped me the tools I paid for) but Paypal some how claims they have shipped and delivered the package and won't refund my money (but have not provided any tracking numbers, deliver confirmation etc). It isn't a tonne of cash but enough to be annoyed. I reversed the credit card charges and appealed with paypal but that probably won't come to anything so if I can just get in contact with the company perhaps it can get straightened out. 

thanks

L


----------



## David S (Feb 2, 2017)

L, I don't have a contact but have had the exact same problem that you did.  I made an order on November 26, 2016 for usd57.  The status of my order said awaiting fulfilment.  after a few weeks I emailed CTC Tools asking for the status of my order.  No response.  Every couple of weeks I sent an email, but no response.  Finally I contacted Paypal in late December stating the situation that I have dealt with CTC tools before and would just like to know the status of my order.

On January 01, 2017 I got an email from PayPal stating that my order has been reviewed and resolved in my favour and usd57 would be credited to my account.

Something has happened to them since the website is still active and still shows my order as waiting fulfilment...but no one seems to be home.

David


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 2, 2017)

I read about problems some members were having on another forum. Apparently CTC now ships its orders to a 3rd party in Denmark where they are sent on from there to the consumer. Thus adding a further delay, (and perhaps a reason that Paypal says CA's order was shipped and delivered, but only as far as Europe..........). Some report orders turning up piecemeal. But most also complained about very slow delivery and lack of any response to inquiries.
I have ordered from them in the past and been happy. However I placed an order with them in early December with a shipping time frame of 9 weeks. So I guess we will see soon........

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hopper (Feb 2, 2017)

It's Chinese New Year right now so the whole of China virtually shuts down for a few weeks. That may be why no reply at the present time.


----------



## David S (Feb 12, 2017)

Just kicking this up.  Wondering if there is any more info on CTC Tools.   I have ordered from them a few times and have been satisfied.

If these guys are out of business, wondering if there are other equivalent sites that offer similar stuff.

David


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 14, 2017)

I placed an order with them on Dec.16 and have had no correspondence since then after the initial automatic order confirmation. Every time I check status on the website, my order is shown as "awaiting fulfillment." I used PayPal and will have to get my money back if they don't do something very soon.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess I spoke too soon. I received an e-mail replying to a message I sent them inquiring about my order:

Sorry about the delay and lack of response. We have had a large proportion of international shipments from Dec and Jan stuck at our shipper due to rejected export paperworks. This has lead to more concerned customer enquiries than we have been able to reply timely. We have received back the packages and are shipping as fast as we can. The order "XXXX" can ship this week or we can provide you a full refund. Please advise your preference.

Best regards
Heine Johst
CTC Tools 

I replied asking them to ship my order. Hopefully this sheds some light on the recent activity (or lack thereof) and provides some hope.


----------



## David S (Feb 14, 2017)

Randall thank you for the update.  I have always been satisfied with their products and am glad that the will be back on line..

David


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks also for the update. Although I think I detect a bit of shinola in the excuse. I will give them some more grace on my order even though it is now at 10 weeks and still counting....

Cheers Phil


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 15, 2017)

I got the same impression, Phil, but hopefully we get our stuff soon.


----------



## David S (Feb 15, 2017)

PayPal gave me back my money in January, but I still see my order is "awaiting fulfilment".

If you guys get your order I will re-order mine.

David


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 15, 2017)

OK...will update when I know something more.


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 20, 2017)

Update: As of yesterday, Sunday, my order shows as SHIPPED. Hopefully I will see my stuff soon!


----------



## David S (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Randall, any updates?

David


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 14, 2017)

I received a box of goodies this weekend. Found it when I got home, but have not had a good chance to go through it. Cold, then SNOW. I'm hoping to open it and inspect my new toys tonight and will update after doing so.


----------



## David S (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Randall,  Any updates on your purchases?  I have some things I want to order from them, but would like to know if they are back in business.

David


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 26, 2017)

David,

I wouldnt. I placed an order on 4th December. After multiple emails from me, I eventually received an email from them on 28th Feb saying my order had been held up but would be shipped asap. Still waiting...........

Phil


----------



## ronboult (Mar 26, 2017)

Placed an order for a Quick Change Floating Tap Chuck and collets  with CTC on 14 Mar 2017 and received a confirmation Email same day.
On the 20th March I received an Email indicating the item had shipped with a DHL tracking number and an estimated delivery time of 1 to 2 weeks to Australia.
I await my shipment. So far can't fault the service which is on par with what I have experienced from CTC in the past.
Ron


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 26, 2017)

Yep Ron,
I have previously used CTC twice in the past and been happy with price, service and delivery. Not so happy 3rd time around

Cheers Phil


----------



## ronboult (Mar 27, 2017)

Interesting Phil
Wonder what the reasons are behind the variability.
Perhaps if the order contains multiple items and one is out of stock they may not ship untill the order is complete. Who knows!
Ron


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry for taking so long to update my status. I wanted to include pictures of my stuff as unpacked, but have been having camera trouble. I did go through my boxes of stuff and it all arrived unscathed. Everything was packaged well and survived the journey. It took a long time to get here, but I'm happy with the eventual results. I placed my order December 16 and received it around March 10. CTC had indicated, after several e-mails, that the order had been held up in customs (or something like that). Everything apparently got returned to them and then they offered me the choice to either have them re-ship my order or for me to receive a refund from them. I chose to get my stuff. Overall, I'm happy now. I just wish their communication would have been better and faster when they knew of a problem. 
I don't believe they ever went out of business. It seems more like just a lack of timely communication. If you are in a hurry for anything, I would recommend that you purchase from another source. If you have no need for rush service and want better pricing, maybe give them a try. I'm glad I did, as some of the items were either unavailable or not affordable from anywhere else that I could find.


----------



## David S (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you Randall for the update.  I have good, but slow service, in the past.  Then on my December issue I couldn't get any replies and my order status just said "awaiting fulfilment".  After many emails that went un-replied, I asked if PayPal knew what was up.  In about 5 days PayPal refunded my money and closed my case.

I think I will try them again.

David


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 27, 2017)

These "issues" seem to be widespread, across continents and hemispheres. I am unlikely to use them in the future at this stage. I only hope that Heine has access to the internet and can see his market going down the toilet and is able to reverse that trend.


----------



## ronboult (Apr 5, 2017)

Well my CTC order turned up today within the period specified. Very happy with the service. The order was filled and shipped promptly and they sent an email to advise it had been shipped. The goods seem of high quality, about what I have come to expect from CTC and I consider they provide good value for the money. Also they regularly have items that do not appear to be available from other sources. I have been quite pleased with the accuracy of the ER32 collets they supply.
I have no idea why other people are having problems.
Ron


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 5, 2017)

That's great, Ron. My stuff seems to be good quality for the money so far. I have not gotten to check runout on the ER40 collet chuck yet, but everything looks good. The availability of items that are not carried elsewhere is part of what made me place the order with them.


----------



## David S (Apr 5, 2017)

To all that have recently contributed to this thread.  I thank you.  Previously I had placed a number of orders to CTC and had been very satisfied... My last order placed in December 2016, was big time delayed and I could not get any reply from CTC after many email attempts.  When I contacted paypal to see if they knew what was going on...in a few days they refunded my money, and closed my enquiry.  

I really wanted my tools not the money.

I will soon be making another order with the hope that all is good again.

David


----------



## ronboult (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi David 
Hope it all goes well with your next order.
Please keep us informed of the outcome.
I really like the quality and prices that CTC provide so I hope that they have their orders back on track
Ron


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 6, 2017)

Good luck David. I just hope they were being honest about the cause of the holdup on my order. If that is true, there shouldn't be any problems now. When I finally got a reply e-mail from them, they gave me the option of getting a refund or getting my stuff re-shipped. I told them that I had more need for the tooling than I did for the money I had spent with them. After that, the order arrived in a timely manner and without any further problems. They indicated that the holdup was due to a paperwork problem with Customs.


----------

